# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Can guppy live together with cardinal tetra?

## nick_tks

Dear fellow brothers,

I would like to find out from you guys if guppies can live together in the same tank as tetra cardinals? If can, will the tetras disturb the offspring of guppies? I'm thinking of getting some guppies to add into my tank of 10 cardinal tetras.

----------


## Kenng

I believe it should be ok, but again depend on the size of your tank.
I have guppies and cardinals in my 4ft tank and they don't disturb each other.
Guppies stay at the top and cardinal in mid or bottom level.

----------


## nick_tks

hi, mind if i ask. Do ur guppies gave birth and if they did, then did the cardinal disturb or even eat up the offsprings?

----------


## Finrodz

> hi, mind if i ask. Do ur guppies gave birth and if they did, then did the cardinal disturb or even eat up the offsprings?


hi bro, just to share my expreience, i had a 2 ft tank with about 20 cardinals and about 10 guppies, not long after, my guppy population kinda overtook my cardinals. but then again my tank was kinda leafy so quite alot of hiding spots for my babies~

----------


## jhseah

As long as there is sufficient hiding place and the cardinals are not that jumbo size, quite a number of offsprings will be able to survive.

----------


## dermarko

I think size plays a part. If both are about the same size, there shouldn't be much aggression, but I ever witness my cardinal tetras nibbling at my pleco wrigglers that happen to be accidentally kicked out from their caves..

----------


## sianxz

Cardinal tetras will take down your guppy fries if they find them  :Smile:

----------


## gadget818

i mixed them together before

----------


## ahhian

yes you can, but strictly speaking, you shouldn't. Guppies like hard alkaline water while cardinals like soft acidic water.  :Smile:

----------

